# 2 Three Month Old Boys Michigan Needing Adoption



## AmandaTrexica (May 7, 2016)

Hello! My local Humane Society has two gorgeous, lovable boys up for adoption. We are full here, since we had that surprise litter from our rescue back in April and kept three boys. We now have ten, which is four above our preferred maximum. However, we thought we would reach out because it is rare for anyone to adopt rats from this humane society aside from us. There is a gorgeous blue Berkshire boy and his Siamese brother. Let me know and we could arrange transport if need be. Thank you all! Here is the humane society's website.http://geneseehumane.org/adopting-a-...r-animals.html


----------

